# ENTP or something else in disguise?



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

I know, I know, I've already made a thread, but I'm afraid I didn't word things correctly and it ended up not getting the attention it needed. So! Here's the new one. Currently I'm going with ENTP as my type, but there are many, /many/ things about me that are very un-ENTP. There's not really any one thing that I'm unsure about or that makes me unsure; I'm just more concerned with my behaviors and habits not totally matching up with what I hear of most ENTPs.

As you'll hear me state in the video, I often test as an INTP. Yet in public I behave like someone with a very very heavy E preference. My preference towards I was just a few points above an even split, and my preference towards P was more like 60-65%. 

So here's my video. If you could watch it and give me your analysis of my behaviors, my mannerisms, and what cognitive thought processes you see me using, I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## bamboozle (Sep 3, 2011)

ENFP? The need to bring out what's inside/in your head — I'm guessing that's Fi. But I'm not sure if that's right. The ENTPs I've known throw a lot of disconnected ideas around…possibly because they don't have that Fi-centre of identity as such a concern? They don't sound like they're trying to match what's in their head with the outside world, so much as throwing them out there and seeing what happens to them. And they came off as a bit more frenetic. Not as grounded.

Furthermore, you focus a great deal in your video on your relationship to other people and what you don't like about them (how they are separate from you). I think that's pretty classic Fi? Not that NTs don't feel that, too. But I don't know if it would have featured quite so prominently since that is not their 'default' mode. It's hard to say, of course. A lot of INTPs focus very heavily on a sense of alienation, too.


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

bamboozle said:


> ENFP? The need to bring out what's inside/in your head — I'm guessing that's Fi. But I'm not sure if that's right. The ENTPs I've known throw a lot of disconnected ideas around…possibly because they don't have that Fi-centre of identity as such a concern? And they came off as a bit more frenetic. Not as grounded.


So you're saying that I'm more grounded than most ENTPs? Hmm. This is... interesting. I am intrigued.


----------



## bamboozle (Sep 3, 2011)

Grounded in the way you throw your ideas around. Not necessarily grounded in terms of anything else. Fis are famous for not being grounded either.


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

bamboozle said:


> Grounded in the way you throw your ideas around. Not necessarily grounded in terms of anything else. Fis are famous for not being grounded either.


Well, this _was_ my second take, so I'd discussed all of it before and had a good idea of what I wanted to say. Perhaps that's contributing some? 

Fun fact: The second video was actually a lot longer than the first.


----------



## bamboozle (Sep 3, 2011)

I've seen ENTPs give prepared talks and still be a bit frenetic. And when I say frenetic…I don't necessarily mean in terms of their mannerisms either. I'm a Ti-dom, too…I know when an idea is all over the place. Yours isn't really in the same way. And I actually find ENFPs don't have that buzzed energy that ENTPs do when they give out ideas. ENTPs are actually looking outward as they give their ideas and I think it excites them to see the ideas formulating in front of them. ENFPs, in my experience, tend to look like you. The energy around you is lower because you're interested in what's coming out, but you're also very attached to what's inside.

ETA: Actually, it's because of that divide between out and in that I think ENFPs get mistyped as INTPs sometimes. I know someone who made the shift from thinking they were an INTP to ENTP…and then to ENFP. Fi makes the introversion/extraversion divide a bit complicated.


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

bamboozle said:


> I've seen ENTPs give prepared talks and still be a bit frenetic. And when I say frenetic…I don't necessarily mean in terms of their mannerisms either. I'm a Ti-dom, too…I know when an idea is all over the place. Yours isn't really in the same way. And I actually find ENFPs don't have that buzzed energy that ENTPs do when they give out ideas. ENTPs are actually looking outward as they give their ideas and I think it excites them to see the ideas formulating in front of them. ENFPs, in my experience, tend to look like you. The energy around you is lower because you're interested in what's coming out, but you're also very attached to what's inside.
> 
> ETA: Actually, it's because of that divide between out and in that I think ENFPs get mistyped as INTPs sometimes. I know someone who made the shift from thinking they were an INTP to ENTP…and then to ENFP. Fi makes the introversion/extraversion divide a bit complicated.


Hmmmmm. And you sense Fi in me, do you? See, that's slightly worrying. I respect logic and reason and so on and so forth and seek to make use of them in any way possible. Buuuut.... When I first got into MBTI, I tested as an INFP, and that point in my life it was unbelievably accurate, however at that point in my life I was also under the most stress I've ever been in. You'll notice me mentioning my sociopathic father towards the end of the video? This was right around the end of that ordeal. Also, I should mention that I was raised by my ISFJ father and INFJ mother. Other significant figures in my life at that point in time were an INFJ grandmother and an INTJ uncle. These might factor into it, no? 

Also, if you could pick out what cognitive functions you see or maybe see, and state some examples, that would be helpful too.


----------



## bamboozle (Sep 3, 2011)

It doesn't have to be worrying. The stereotype of Ts being rational and intelligent and Fs being irrational and unintelligent is complete hogwash. Actually, F doesn't even have anything to do with emotions as such — the stereotype continues to scare off a whole lot of people, though…so much so that there's a post by an INFP about not being scared off by your own biases!

I'm not keen on actually picking out behaviours and saying 'this is the result of this function.' Different functions can manifest themselves in similar ways—it's the process that distinguishes them. So, in the end, only you are going to know how you see the world and relate to it. 

If I were going to try pick out some though…Fi is more self-awareness and a strong sense of identity that comes from within. This isn't irrationality. Like Ti, Fi synthesises what it sees in the world into an ideal conceptual model. Ti and Fi merely work with different base materials (identity, etc). It is because it comes from within that Fis can have very idealistic ideas of how people should be. So it really struck a chord with my idea of Fi that you spoke about appreciating honesty. Sure, a lot of NTs like honesty—whether it's because they feel uncomfortable with social scripts and it's easier to negotiate around that sort of thing if everyone is straight-forward, or because they think it's a waste of time otherwise—but Fis like honesty because they think that's part of their idealised sense of what people should be. Fis have a totally different appreciation of honesty in people—and as a result, a different kind of repulsion from _dis_-honesty. Honesty for Fis tend to mean being true to yourself. Honesty for me is just…being straight-forward. No hard and fast rule though!

The fact that you use fashion to express your sense of individuality/uniqueness — that rings true with a lot of other Fis, too, I should think. It's not such a concern for NTs, though…I think NTs fill that gap and need for expression through ideas. (I love Vibram Fivefingers, too, though!) 

Not all Fs are wishy-washy . And besides, Fe-doms are very different from Fi-doms. A lot of Fi-doms don't get on with Fe-doms precisely for the reasons you stated.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

@GrandMoffTarkin

I think its possible that you may be an ENTJ. I see a good amount of Te, particularly how you seem to be extroverting your thought process. Also how you have comprehensive reasons for your answers and don't struggle to find the words that match your thoughts.

It's really just an educated guess though. Have you read in-depth about cognitive functions and MBTI theory?

If not this thread will help. ^^

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html


My second guess would be ENFP as @bamboozle suggested. This is also very likely as the Ne is strong in you. (I think) You also talked a lot about your personal values and that is Fi. 

So I think you are either Strong with Te/Ni or strong with Ne/Fi. I'm not really sure which. 

Sorry I can't be more clear. >_>


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmmm. So I've been analyzing my behavior a bit over the past little while. It seems like when I search, it's internal. My mind kinda flies out in all directions searching for relevant possibilities, and then when I find one that seems promising, I pop back up and pitch it to someone. 

That sounds like Ni-Te. Doesn't it? O_O


Searching for external validation. What is that function wise? I've always done that.

Argh, Te/Ni or Fi/Ne. That's.... strange. So determining whether there's an Ne or Ni preference there.... Will show me my type... |:


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

GrandMoffTarkin said:


> Hmmm. So I've been analyzing my behavior a bit over the past little while. It seems like when I search, it's internal. My mind kinda flies out in all directions searching for relevant possibilities, and then when I find one that seems promising, I pop back up and pitch it to someone.
> 
> That sounds like Ni-Te. Doesn't it? O_O


That sounds much more like Ne to me. Ni is not a conscious search; when thinking back an Ni user will _then_ know how they reached their conclusion.




GrandMoffTarkin said:


> *Searching for external validation.* What is that? I've always done that.


Textbook Te is what that is.


> Te, when arguing, will tend to cite appeals to authority and other widely accepted, externally focused evidence; i.e., citing books or prominent authors/studies, or any widely accepted consensus among the external world of people who study the topic in question.


I also think you lead with an Extroverted function. My INFJ friend @Btmangan once explained E/I to me in a great way. If you are forced into a situation that you are uncomfortable with it is because you are being forced to use a function that is not your dominate for a protracted period of time.

What are some situations that make you uncomfortable, what makes you not want to do certain things?


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

TJSeabury said:


> What are some situations that make you uncomfortable, what makes you not want to do certain things?


When someone tries to assert authority to _force_ me to do something. That _really_ bothers me. Let's see.... Also, feeling manipulated, like someone's trying to be sly and tricky when getting my help or advice or what-have-you rather than just asking me straight up. Also, when I don't get a return on stuff. XD Say I put lots of effort into working on a project or relationship and nothing pays off. I just wanna pitch it and get the fuck out, 'scuse my French.

Edit:
(Also, possible bit of insight. I don't say that out of caution for hurting feelings, but because it might not be appropriate in and of itself on this board. I felt it was necessary because it really puts a lot of emphasis on how much that bothers me.)

Edit: 
FELT
It was necessary.
FELT.
As opposed to SILK or LINEN.

Why did I word it like that? *shrug* Just came out that way.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

GrandMoffTarkin said:


> When someone tries to assert authority to _force_ me to do something. That _really_ bothers me. Let's see.... Also, feeling manipulated, like someone's trying to be sly and tricky when getting my help or advice or what-have-you rather than just asking me straight up. Also, when I don't get a return on stuff. XD Say I put lots of effort into working on a project or relationship and nothing pays off. I just wanna pitch it and get the fuck out, 'scuse my French.


Hmm, yeah that sounds like Fi to me. The functions for ENFP are Ne Fi Te Si. I think you are an ENFP with strong Te.


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

TJSeabury said:


> Hmm, yeah that sounds like Fi to me. The functions for ENFP are Ne Fi Te Si. I think you are and ENFP with strong Te.


.....My god. 

But see, I'm so cynical. So... I dunno. I don't hold onto stuff like most ENFPs do. What I am is definitely very important to me, but what I can do is even moreso. 

For example, my Enneagram score is a dead split between 3 and 5, both with the 4 wing. So that's being impressive and being logical are my main drives, respectively. 

I've always had powerful emotions and stuff, but I keep them contained and out of the game. They're very secondary to me. I do like to satisfy them, but only when it makes sense to. And isn't everyone like that? 

And the most important part of my life right now is my romantic relationship. It's even > my career. That sounds very F to me, but... Argh. XD 

Second, third, fourth opinions?


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

GrandMoffTarkin said:


> .....My god.
> 
> But see, I'm so cynical. So... I dunno. I don't hold onto stuff like most ENFPs do. What I am is definitely very important to me, but what I can do is even moreso.
> 
> ...


There's always INFP but I think ENFP is more likely.  I've been called cynical as well. ^^ Try and completely disregard all the type descriptions and stereotypes. They are a bunch of bulls**t. I used to think I was INTP until a few weeks ago. XD Functions functions functions, that's where you will find what you seek!

Ever think about how exactly you make decisions? Also think back to your early childhood. What were you like? (<- That helped me tons.)

*I'm trying to help you find your dominate function atm, its the easiest way.*


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

TJSeabury said:


> There's always INFP but I think ENFP is more likely.  I've been called cynical as well. ^^ Try and completely disregard all the type descriptions and stereotypes. They are a bunch of bulls**t. I used to think I was INTP until a few weeks ago. XD Functions functions functions, that's where you will find what you seek!
> 
> Ever think about how exactly you make decisions? Also think back to your early childhood. What were you like? (<- That helped me tons.)
> 
> *I'm trying to help you find your dominate function atm, its the easiest way.*


I was super spoiled by all of the INFJs in my family. XD I wanted all of the attention and whatnot. Strangely enough, as a child I was always pretty antisocial in a manner of speaking. I wanted to be appreciated, but from a distance. I've just recently grown into my extroversion. I really want to understand how people, systems, everything works, and the best way for me to go about that is now obviously getting out there and _getting_ that information. 

I've also always been extremely self aware. My mother has mentioned on a few occasions how when I was a young thing, when I'd do something that she didn't like or that I had been told not to do, when asked why I'd done it, I always had an answer, and a perfectly reasonable one at that. 

And I've also been one to ask questions. Good questions. I'm good at finding inconsistencies and flaws and bringing them to light via questions. Something that disenchanted me from religion at about sixteen. I remember, at my last job I met my old Sunday school teacher. She'd said how brilliant I'd been as a child, that I'd asked questions even she'd been unable to answer. 

And rebellious. Though I've toned that down and learned how to get my way under the radar without causing too much of an uproar. Still, there's something very gutturally pleasing about defacing authority.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

GrandMoffTarkin said:


> I was super spoiled by all of the INFJs in my family. XD *I wanted all of the attention and whatnot. *Strangely enough, as a child I was always pretty antisocial in a manner of speaking. I wanted to be appreciated, but from a distance. I've just recently grown into my extroversion. I really want to understand how people, systems, everything works, and the best way for me to go about that is now obviously getting out there and _getting_ that information.
> 
> *I've also always been extremely self aware. My mother has mentioned on a few occasions how when I was a young thing, when I'd do something that she didn't like or that I had been told not to do, when asked why I'd done it, I always had an answer, and a perfectly reasonable one at that.*
> 
> ...


Hmm, well that's not Fi-ish at all. Have you tried taking a test and putting the opposite of the first thing that comes to mind? Usually that can give you your (obviously) opposite type.


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

TJSeabury said:


> Hmm, well that's not Fi-ish at all. Have you tried taking a test and putting the opposite of the first thing that comes to mind? Usually that can give you your (obviously) opposite type.


XD Wanting all the attention is kind of an exaggeration. I loved the attention, I should've said. 

And yeah, I've done that. Got ISFJ. XD The internet tests tell me I'm an xNTP almost every time. I don't even know. XD

Edit: 
And like I said, I've pretty much gotten type 5 on ever Enneagram I've ever taken, occasionally tying with type 3.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

I think you should read a lot about Te and Fi. Also, what activity do you find yourself doing most of the time? (Something that isn't required of you.)

I'm going to go to bed because I have class at 8am. XD So I'll read your response tomorrow. ^^


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

ENFPs are *warm, enthusiastic* people, typically *very bright and full of potential*. *They live in the world of possibilities, and can become very passionate and excited about things.* *Their enthusiasm lends them the ability to inspire and motivate others, more so than we see in other types. **They can talk their way in or out of anything. They love life, seeing it as a special gift, and strive to make the most out of it.*

*ENFPs have an unusually broad range of skills and talents. They are good at most things which interest them. Project-oriented, they may go through several different careers during their lifetime. To onlookers, the ENFP may seem directionless and without purpose, but ENFPs are actually quite consistent, in that they have a strong sense of values which they live with throughout their lives. Everything that they do must be in line with their values.* An ENFP needs to feel that they are living their lives as their true Self, walking in step with what they believe is right. They see meaning in everything, and are on a continuous quest to adapt their lives and values to achieve inner peace. They're constantly aware and somewhat fearful of losing touch with themselves. Since emotional excitement is usually an important part of the ENFP's life, and because they are focused on keeping "centered", the ENFP is usually an *intense individual, with highly evolved values.*

An ENFP needs to focus on following through with their projects. This can be a problem area for some of these individuals. Unlike other Extraverted types, ENFPs need time alone to center themselves, and make sure they are moving in a direction which is in sync with their values. ENFPs who remain centered will usually be quite successful at their endeavors.* Others may fall into the habit of dropping a project when they become excited about a new possibility, and thus they never achieve the great accomplishments which they are capable of achieving.*

*Most ENFPs have great people skills. They are genuinely warm and interested in people, and place great importance on their inter-personal relationships. ENFPs almost always have a strong need to be liked.* Sometimes, especially at a younger age, an ENFP will tend to be "gushy" and insincere, and generally "overdo" in an effort to win acceptance. However, once an ENFP has learned to balance their need to be true to themselves with their need for acceptance, they excel at bringing out the best in others, and are typically well-liked. *They have an exceptional ability to intuitively understand a person after a very short period of time, and use their intuition and flexibility to relate to others on their own level.*

*Because ENFPs live in the world of exciting possibilities, the details of everyday life are seen as trivial drudgery. They place no importance on detailed, maintenance-type tasks, and will frequently remain oblivous to these types of concerns. When they do have to perform these tasks, they do not enjoy themselves. This is a challenging area of life for most ENFPs, and can be frustrating for ENFP's family members.*

*An ENFP who has "gone wrong" may be quite manipulative - and very good it. The gift of gab which they are blessed with makes it naturally easy for them to get what they want. Most ENFPs will not abuse their abilities, because that would not jive with their value systems.*

(^I do this when I think people deserve this. I have a particularly good story about it, too.)

*ENFPs sometimes make serious errors in judgment. They have an amazing ability to intuitively perceive the truth about a person or situation, but when they apply judgment to their perception, they may jump to the wrong conclusions.*

(I'm very careful about this^)

ENFPs who have not learned to follow through may have a difficult time remaining happy in marital relationships. Always seeing the possibilities of what could be, they may become bored with what actually is.* The strong sense of values will keep many ENFPs dedicated to their relationships. However, ENFPs like a little excitement in their lives, and are best matched with individuals who are comfortable with change and new experiences.*

Having an ENFP parent can be a fun-filled experience, but may be stressful at times for children with strong Sensing or Judging tendancies. Such children may see the ENFP parent as inconsistent and difficult to understand, as the children are pulled along in the whirlwind life of the ENFP. Sometimes the ENFP will want to be their child's best friend, and at other times they will play the parental authoritarian. But ENFPs are always consistent in their value systems, which they will impress on their children above all else, along with a basic joy of living.

*ENFPs are basically happy people. They may become unhappy when they are confined to strict schedules or mundane tasks. Consequently, ENFPs work best in situations where they have a lot of flexibility, and where they can work with people and ideas. Many go into business for themselves. They have the ability to be quite productive with little supervision, as long as they are excited about what they're doing.*

*Because they are so alert and sensitive, constantly scanning their environments, ENFPs often suffer from muscle tension. They have a strong need to be independent, and resist being controlled or labelled. They need to maintain control over themselves, but they do not believe in controlling others. Their dislike of dependence and suppression extends to others as well as to themselves.*

*ENFPs are charming, ingenuous, risk-taking, sensitive, people-oriented individuals with capabilities ranging across a broad spectrum. They have many gifts which they will use to fulfill themselves and those near them, if they are able to remain centered and master the ability of following through.*




..........Wat. I've never... Really... Considered that. But yeah. That's... insane. 



TJSeabury said:


> I think you should read a lot about Te and Fi. Also, what activity do you find yourself doing most of the time? (Something that isn't required of you.)
> 
> I'm going to go to bed because I have class at 8am. XD So I'll read your response tomorrow. ^^


I love me some video games, man. Bought a PS3 recently and I'm about to get heavily into Starcraft II on the PC. I've recruited an ENTJ mentor and we're gonna go kick some ass in 2v2s. I'm a pretty competitive person, especially when it comes to things I'm actually alreay _good_ at. 

I also enjoy reading, fantasy, sci-fi, and war/combat thrillers. I write, too. ...Write the genres which I enjoy reading, as it were. And I play guitar. Music is a big part of my life. Been listening to my current favorite Pandora station for the entire duration of this correspondence.
http://www.pandora.com/?sc=sh450344131766269841

But most importantly, my SO. Yeah. Pretty F of me, I guess. XD She takes precedence over most everything. I talk to her for a few hours over WLM most days and text her on and off during the remaining hours. XD Don't get me wrong, I'm no hopeless romantic over here going, "SHE IS MAI EBREE THIIIIING!" But she's an amazing person and I love having her in my life. *shrug* That's the most fun, fulfilling thing for me.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

When I watched your video (without seeing this thread), I figured out that you were ENTP within about fifteen seconds. That said, it's not always easy to judge E versus I from a video.

And don't listen to these other ignorant people giving you doubt. There is absolutely no way you are an ENTJ. And ENFP is not quite as absurd, but is still clearly wrong.

And it doesn't exactly take a genius to figure out which type would name himself GrandMoffTarkin.


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> When I watched your video (without seeing this thread), I figured out that you were ENTP within about fifteen seconds. That said, it's not always easy to judge E versus I from a video.
> 
> And don't listen to these other ignorant people giving you doubt. There is absolutely no way you are an ENTJ. And ENFP is not quite as absurd, but is still clearly wrong.
> 
> And it doesn't exactly take a genius to figure out which type would name himself GrandMoffTarkin.


*chuckles* Perhaps the Feeler just wants to tempt me over to the Dark Side? 

I've typed as F before, but never do anymore. *shrug* Had me worried there for a bit. Heheheh.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> When I watched your video (without seeing this thread), I figured out that you were ENTP within about fifteen seconds. That said, it's not always easy to judge E versus I from a video.
> 
> And don't listen to these other ignorant people giving you doubt. There is absolutely no way you are an ENTJ. And ENFP is not quite as absurd, but is still clearly wrong.
> 
> And it doesn't exactly take a genius to figure out which type would name himself GrandMoffTarkin.


The crow calls the raven black...

Sounds like your typing based on stereotype; perhaps you should watch who your calling ignorant. Typing based on appearance is nigh on impossible, all we can do is try to help a person come to there own decision.


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

*ahem* ...Well let's not get too terribly derailed, then. Could I perchance ask your opinion on this, TJ?




GrandMoffTarkin said:


>


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

GrandMoffTarkin said:


> *ahem* ...Well let's not get too terribly derailed, then. Could I perchance ask your opinion on this, TJ?


I think you being "obviously" one type or the other is complete crap. You should look into the lead functions of ENFP, ENTP and ENTJ. That will help you reach a good decision. Don't listen to people who so self-assuredly tell you your type.


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm actually being convinced towards ENFP with Herculean Te. Talking to my SO who's a Ti dom, and she's pointed out that I'm too considerate of others to be very strong with Ti, that when she's deep in Ti that she just doesn't give any shits. 

Also, thinking a bit between Fe and Fi... my feelings and emotions aren't very broad, but they are quite powerful. I know when to keep them out of the game, thankfully, but I always do try to... I guess pay homage to them in any situation. Bleh. I'm guessing most people agree that I use Fi and not Fe?


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

GrandMoffTarkin said:


> I'm actually being convinced towards ENFP with Herculean Te. Talking to my SO who's a Ti dom, and she's pointed out that I'm too considerate of others to be very strong with Ti, that when she's deep in Ti that she just doesn't give any shits.
> 
> Also, thinking a bit between Fe and Fi... my feelings and emotions aren't very broad, but they are quite powerful. I know when to keep them out of the game, thankfully, but I always do try to... I guess pay homage to them in any situation. Bleh. I'm guessing most people agree that I use Fi and not Fe?


Yes. However, emotions aren't part of MBTI.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

TJSeabury said:


> Typing based on appearance is nigh on impossible


No it isn't. You just apparently haven't studied how.



> However, emotions aren't part of MBTI.


That's false.



GrandMoffTarkin said:


> I'm actually being convinced towards ENFP with Herculean Te.


That's a negative.



> Talking to my SO who's a Ti dom, and she's pointed out that I'm too considerate of others to be very strong with Ti, that when she's deep in Ti that she just doesn't give any shits.


ENTP does not have dominant Ti, so the comparison is flawed from the get-go. Also, your friend probably is immature and has undeveloped lesser functions.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

I finally got around to actually watching the whole video. Here is the analysis.

*ENTP*
Demonstrates extraverted feeling with vocal intonations, and to some extent with facial expressions (the eyebrows are hard to see). (Fe)
Tests as an INTP -- but probably is actually extroverted. (ENTP)
Eye movements. (N)
Repeated instant messenger sounds interrupting the project. (P and possibly E)
Talks in a roundabout and slightly rambly way. (Ti)
Dislikes incompetent and unintelligent people. (T)
Likes Star Wars and Final Fantasy and video games. (NTP)
Likes animals primarily for philosophical reasons. (NT)
Values honesty (rather than, e.g., kindness) (T).
Not squishy and maleable (that is, not Fi-dominant).
Goes back and forth on decisions based on logic. (TP)
Likes to be fashionable (Fe), but for practical reasons of reputation (Ti).
Describes romantic relationship in primarily logical terms. (T)
Pauses to find the right words at times. (absence of Te)
Not disciplined. (P)
Also, you just remind me of myself. (NTP)


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

@Obsidian If that's your current level of understanding I suggest you read the theory again. Emotions are _NOT_ part of MBTI despite what you may think. Furthermore typing by appearance is just stereotyping, you can't see a persons thoughts; you can however help them to reach their own understanding.

Instead of just telling people "your wrong" maybe you could explain to them _WHY_ you think that and _HOW_ you came to that conclusion. That would be far more beneficial than being belligerent towards people.


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> No it isn't. You just apparently haven't studied how.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My my my. You certainly seem sure of yourself. So would you like to point out some evidence and actually make an argument or are you going to continue with these baseless statements and see where they get you? 

First off, typing by appearance, while not impossible, is strongly inadvisable. We can draw a few conclusions about what a person _might_ look like based on how their functions will influence the way they make their choices in garb, hairstyle, exercise routine, and etc., but there are a billion different things we could miss, misinterpretations we could make that would really skew the accuracy of our result. There are much better ways to go about typing someone than just based on their appearance. 

I agree with you about emotions being part of the MTBI. The "Feeling" preference is very emotion-based. 

If you're going to state that something is a negative, I would suggest that you offer some reasoning. People aren't going to respect your statements just because you sound sure of yourself when you make them. 

And no, ENTP does _not_ have dominant Ti, it has _auxiliary_ Ti. While dominant and auxiliary Ti are not the same, they're close enough that some comparisons can be drawn. The one being drawn in this case was Ti logic is not too terribly concerned about what anyone else thinks or feels on the subject, whereas I always am. 

Also, do you think that making statements with derogatory language like "immature" about my SO is a good way to get me to listen to your opinions? I understand that you're just stating what you see as fact, but if you would be more tactful and considerate in your statements, you might find that people listen to you a lot more readily.


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> I finally got around to actually watching the whole video. Here is the analysis.
> 
> *ENTP*
> Demonstrates extraverted feeling with vocal intonations, and to some extent with facial expressions (the eyebrows are hard to see). (Fe)
> ...


*applause* That's what I'm talking about. Thank you very much.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

> I agree with you about emotions being part of the MTBI. The "Feeling" preference is very emotion-based.


Incorrect, both of you. Feeling preference could also be a " Gut" or " Intuition feeling. Feelings are NOT always based on emotion.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

GrandMoffTarkin said:


> Also, do you think that making statements with derogatory language like "immature" about my SO is a good way to get me to listen to your opinions?


You said that she doesn't give a shit about other people. I said that she is immature. No big leap there.

Also, the fact that you haven't taken any more offense than you have suggests T.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

GrandMoffTarkin said:


> My my my. You certainly seem sure of yourself. So would you like to point out some evidence and actually make an argument or are you going to continue with these baseless statements and see where they get you?
> 
> First off, typing by appearance, while not impossible, is strongly inadvisable. We can draw a few conclusions about what a person _might_ look like based on how their functions will influence the way they make their choices in garb, hairstyle, exercise routine, and etc., but there are a billion different things we could miss, misinterpretations we could make that would really skew the accuracy of our result. There are much better ways to go about typing someone than just based on their appearance.
> 
> ...


I'd liken that you took offense from that? to Fi.

The only thing I disagree with is that F doesn't deal with emotions. Believe me when I say this. I'm going to find some sources and show you in a bit.


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Incorrect, both of you. Feeling preference could also be a " Gut" or " Intuition feeling. Feelings are NOT always based on emotion.


Then where do these "feelings" come from, praytell? If not from emotions, then where? If it comes from the intuition, why not just be double intuitive? 

_Hi everyone, I'm grandmofftarkin, an intuitive intuiter!_



Obsidian said:


> You said that she doesn't give a shit about other people. I said that she is immature. No big leap there.
> 
> Also, the fact that you haven't taken any more offense than you have suggests T.


You misunderstood me, I said that _when she was deep in her Ti_, she didn't give a shit about other people. In other words, at the point where she is delving around with her own sense of logic, what other people think or say or do has no value to her other than as points of data. Not that she doesn't care on the whole.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

Just searched through Jung's "Psychological Types" Chapter 10. It doesn't use the word "emotion" much, but mainly uses the word feeling instead. However, in reference to Fi here is a mention of emotion:



> There is little effort to accompany the real *emotions* of the object [i.e., the emotions of the other person], which tend to be damped and rebuffed, or to put it more aptly, are 'cooled off' by a negative feeling-judgment.


That is, the Fi dominant will primarily follow his own emotions rather than be led around by the emotions surrounding him.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

GrandMoffTarkin said:


> Then where do these "feelings" come from, praytell? If not from emotions, then where? If it comes from the intuition, why not just be double intuitive?
> 
> _Hi everyone, I'm grandmofftarkin, an intuitive intuiter!_


I have a feeling it will rain today. Am i sad, happy, excited, angry, confused, disappointed. None of the above. I feel nothing about the context, i don't have an emotional attachment to what i feel about it, although my intuition tells me by the looks of the sky, it will rain today.


----------



## Lord Sir Garrett (Oct 7, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I have a feeling it will rain today. Am i sad, happy, excited, angry, confused, disappointed. None of the above. I feel nothing about the context, i don't have an emotion attachment to what i feel about it, although my intuition tells me by the looks of the sky, it will rain today.


XD Thanks for your input. Then this is not me. Also, you and I probably live nearby since we're having a massive cold-front moving through here as well. Here's how it works for me. 

I walk outside. > It's cloudy, humid, and grey, the air is 20 degrees colder than usual (fahrenheit), the air pressure is noticeably low. > Conditions are ideal for rain. > It's likely to rain.


And this debate is energizing me. Sounds very NT of me.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

Muchaparadox said:


> have a feeling it will rain today. Am i sad, happy, excited, angry, confused, disappointed. None of the above. I feel nothing about the context, i don't have an emotional attachment to what i feel about it, although my intuition tells me by the looks of the sky, it will rain today.


Normally I would associate this phenomenon with the Ni of an INFJ. But I guess I'll take your word for it. I definitely don't think it's Fi by itself, though -- could be Fi when paired with Ne that simulates Ni.


----------

